# Brooks b72 duel rail seat



## bikecrazy (Nov 9, 2022)

Was the brooks b72 seat ever oem on a Schwinn produced bike. Did any mgfr use them. Thanks


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 9, 2022)

bikecrazy said:


> Was the brooks b72 seat ever oem on a Schwinn produced bike. Did any mgfr use them. Thanks




For your second question - the B72 was the standard saddle for many years on the Raleigh Sports bikes, and could be had on the Superbe and DL-1 if you opted for the 72 over the 66 or the 73.

People who prefer a firmer rider like the 72 over the 66. The order from cushion to firm is B73 (triple spring), B66, and then the B72.

For your first question, it's hard to answer because what you're asking is basically if there was "ever" a B72 that came stock on a Schwinn bike. That's pretty broad, and it's possible someone optioned a B72 on a Schwinn somewhere at some time. Some of these bikes were "platforms" for building in the sense that one could go to the dealer and ask for specific British and American equipment on the bikes. Schwinn encouraged this in its catalog at times, reminding customers they could choose the equipment for their lightweight bike at the dealer.

As a general matter, the B72 does not seem to have been a common stock option on the old style (1930s-50s) Schwinn lightweights. They turn up more often with American-style saddles, or mattress saddles, or the occasional B66 leather saddle. Some were apparently given B73 triple springs (post-war Superiors seem to be depicted in this way). That's not to say a 72 never came stock on a Schwinn bike, but rather that other saddles were typically used.


----------

